# Umstellung von Teleruten auf transportable Steckruten



## hannibaal (27. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte meinen Rutenwald etwas umstrukturieren. Ich bin viel mit der Familie unterwegs und angel mal hier und da. Deshalb suche ich Ruten, die ich gut auch noch zwischen Kinderwagen und Kofferraumdeckel quetschen kann. Bislang waren da einfache Teleruten meine Favoriten, aber ich will eher Richtung Steckruten.
Habe bislang:
1x WTF Biosene Spin - 2,95m, 15-40 g (2-teilig)
1x Spro Globetrotter 2,85m, 20-65 g (5-teilig)

Die Biosense angelt sich super, aber ich kann sie faktisch nur zu Hause nutzen, da ich die nicht vernünftig mit Kind und Kegel in die Karre kriege.

Daher suche ich 3-geteilte Ruten (Tr.-Länge bis ca. 1m) für folgende Zwecke:

a) Spinangeln am Bach/Teich/Kanal - Forelle, Barsch (Spinner, Wobler, Gufi) - 2,1-2,4m WG bis 15g
 - http://www.gerlinger.de/abu-steckrute-vendetta-spin-2#product_tabs_description in 2,13 m
 - http://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-steckrute-magna-triple-lure-15

b) Dropshotrute - 2,7m bis 30 g
 - http://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-steckrute-edition-im-12-alegra-drop-shot-29-travel
 - http://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-steckrute-magna-triple-lure-30

c) Spinangeln am Fluss/Kanal (Elbe -> Hecht/Zander), Küste (Meefo, Dorsch, ohne Boot) -> 2,7-3m bei 10-40 g
 - http://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-steckrute-magna-triple-lure-30
- http://www.gerlinger.de/abu-steckrute-vendetta-spin-2#product_tabs_description (in 2,7m, 7-28g oder 3m mit 10-35g?) 

Die Ruten, die ich mir vorstelle, sind als Link dabei. Ist das zumindest sinnvoll oder liege ich ganz daneben? Kann b)+c) mit einer Rute (eben der Vendetta in 2,7m) erschlagen werden? Eine feine Spitze mit schnellem Rückgrat sind meines Erachtens für DS als auch für Zanderangeln sinnvoll. Von daher: passt das?

Außerdem wollte ich für 'ne Kuttertour meine Grundrute (Tele, 3m, 50-100g) nehmen und vielleicht um eine erweitern (http://www.gerlinger.de/dam-teleskoprute-shadow-tele-100 oder http://www.gerlinger.de/spro-teleskoprute-dyno-force-tele-100 in 3,3m). Ein Händler sagte mir, dass die Teleruten für den Kutter doof wären, da die schnell brechen würden. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Oder gibt's da eine sinnvolle Steckrute (min. 3 Teile!)?

Ich würde mich über einen Tipp/Einschätzung freuen #h
Vielleicht hat ja jemand sogar Erfahrung mit diesen 3-teiligen?


----------



## thanatos (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Umstellung von Teleruten auf transportable Steckruten*

Du kannst nicht alles haben ....trallala....#d

 sehe keinen Sinn in deinen Umstellungsbestrebungen,
 das wird nix halbes und nüscht janzet.  :c
 Kauf dir `nen Kombi ,laß dich scheiden ,kauf alles was andere haben und ein Stück mehr    :vik:
 na das würde ich mir dann doch noch überlegen 

 Ja ich habe einen "Reisekoffer" für alle Eventualitäten im Urlaub von den 5 Ruten sind auch zwei Steckruten dabei
 gehen zum Fliegenfischen ,Spinnangeln ,oder Pickern und 
 sind bestimmt schon 50 Jahre alt,im Auto liegt er immer unten im Kofferraum und alles andere oben drauf .#6


----------



## Franky (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Umstellung von Teleruten auf transportable Steckruten*

Also, die Ruten an sich, insbesondere die Alegras, sind 100% in Ordnung bis super. Ich selbst habe "nur" die "zu Hause Version"  und nicht die Reisevariante und möchte sie kaum mehr missen. Auch die Magnas sind Spitzenruten, mit denen nichts falsch zu machen ist.
Aber Teleruten in Verbindung mit Salzwasser und/oder feinem Sand sind immer problematisch zu sehen. Die Dinger müssten nach jedem Einsatz  vor und nach dem zusammenschieben gründlich mit warmen Süßwasser abgespült werden und vor jedem Einsatz furztrocken sein. Sonst scheuern Dir Salzkristalle und/oder Sand die Dinger ganz schnell durch bzw. beschädigen beim nächsten Zusammenbau den Blank, so dass es schnell zum Bruch kommt.  
Leider habe ich so auf die Schnelle nur eine Rute gefunden, die aber leider auch nur halbwegs "kuttertauglich" ist. Die meisten Reisepilken sind eher für's Angeln vom Kleinboot aus konzipiert (2,10 - 2,40). Da ist die Magna hier schon "lang":
http://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-steckrute-magna-triple-pilk-180


----------



## hannibaal (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Umstellung von Teleruten auf transportable Steckruten*

Hallo Thanatos,
danke für dein Feedback. Ich glaube jedoch, dass wir uns falsch verstanden haben. Ich will nicht alles in einem haben, sondern suche für 3 (aus meiner Sicht) spezifische Fälle 3 verschiedene Ruten. Ich suche leider oft die eierlegende Womisau, aber ich dachte, dass ich mich schon eingeschränkt hätte #t 
Deshalb verstehe ich deine pauschale Aussage nicht, dass es 





> [...] nix halbes und nüscht janzet [wird].


Den Tipp mit dem Kombi nehme ich aber auf jeden Fall an! 

@Franky:
Danke auch für deine Meinung. Dann kann ich werde ich mir meine Favoriten dann mal live und in Farbe ansehen.
Das mit den Teleruten am Strand kann ich nachvollziehen. Als ich vor 2 Jahren an der Ostsee mit einer Telerute war, durfte die nach dem Angeln immer mit in die Dusche.


----------



## phirania (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Umstellung von Teleruten auf transportable Steckruten*



hannibaal schrieb:


> Hallo Thanatos,
> danke für dein Feedback. Ich glaube jedoch, dass wir uns falsch verstanden haben. Ich will nicht alles in einem haben, sondern suche für 3 (aus meiner Sicht) spezifische Fälle 3 verschiedene Ruten. Ich suche leider oft die eierlegende Womisau, aber ich dachte, dass ich mich schon eingeschränkt hätte #t
> Deshalb verstehe ich deine pauschale Aussage nicht, dass es Den Tipp mit dem Kombi nehme ich aber auf jeden Fall an!
> 
> ...



Jeder nimmt doch seine Rute mit unter die Dusche:q


----------



## thanatos (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Umstellung von Teleruten auf transportable Steckruten*

:m war ja nicht so ganz ernst gemeint,wenn man mit Kind und Kegel unterwegs ist ,ist man schon Einschränkungen unterworfen und man muß schon klar kommen mit nicht ganz 
 super modernem Gerät.
 Zu deiner Frage bzg. Kutterangeln ,ich habe beides Steck-
 und Teleruten gebrochen ist mir noch keine in den vergangenen 25 Jahren.


----------



## hannibaal (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Umstellung von Teleruten auf transportable Steckruten*

Vielen Dank für den "Praxisbericht".


thanatos schrieb:


> [...]
> Zu deiner Frage bzg. Kutterangeln ,ich habe beides Steck-
> und Teleruten gebrochen ist mir noch keine in den vergangenen 25 Jahren.



Das hilft weiter #6


----------



## oberfranke (1. März 2016)

*AW: Umstellung von Teleruten auf transportable Steckruten*

Kauf dir nen Dachkoffer- passt alles rein, von der Angel über Kleidung bis zum Zubehör.
Musst nichts umpacken. Das Auto riecht innen nicht nach Fisch (Kescher)  oder Lockstoff.
Im Kofferraum ist noch Platz so das Frau und Kind keinen Kompromiss eingehen müssen, somit ne Lösung mit Win-Win Effekt.


----------



## hannibaal (1. März 2016)

*AW: Umstellung von Teleruten auf transportable Steckruten*

Da muss ich aber ganz entschieden protestieren. So ein Dachkoffer reduziert deine Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf 130 km/h (120?) auf der AB. Ich habe das letzten Sommer mit Fahrrädern auf dem Dach durch. Mein Gasfuß ist einfach zu schwer dafür |supergri
Dann lieber einen Kombi und das Reisegepäck für 14 Tage auf eine Hygienetasche (inkl. Wechselkleidung!) reduzieren.


----------



## oberfranke (2. März 2016)

*AW: Umstellung von Teleruten auf transportable Steckruten*



hannibaal schrieb:


> Da muss ich aber ganz entschieden protestieren. So ein Dachkoffer reduziert deine Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf 130 km/h (120?) auf der AB. Ich habe das letzten Sommer mit Fahrrädern auf dem Dach durch. Mein Gasfuß ist einfach zu schwer dafür |supergri
> Dann lieber einen Kombi und das Reisegepäck für 14 Tage auf eine Hygienetasche (inkl. Wechselkleidung!) reduzieren.



Wo steht das? 


*Es gibt keine verkehrsrechtliche Bestimmung, die bei der Beförderung  von Dachlasten oder der Verwendung von Dachboxen eine absolute  Höchstgeschwindigkeit vorschreibt.*

 		Gemäß § 3 Abs. 1 Satz 2 der Straßenverkehrsordnung (StVO) hat ein  Fahrzeugführer seine Geschwindigkeit insbesondere den Straßen-,  Verkehrs-, Sicht- und Wetterverhältnissen sowie seinen persönlichen  Fähigkeiten und den Eigenschaften von Fahrzeug und Ladung anzupassen.  Dachlasten können insbesondere das Anzugsvermögen, den Überholweg, die  Kurvenstabilität, die Windempfindlichkeit, die Brems- und  Lenkeigenschaften eines PKW beeinflussen.  
 Dies bedeutet, dass der Fahrer die durch die Dachlast veränderten  Fahreigenschaften seines Autos durch eine Geschwindigkeitsverringerung  ausgleichen muss. Welche Höchstgeschwindigkeit angemessen ist, richtet  sich nach den Umständen des Einzelfalls. 
 Konkrete Anhaltspunkte können z.B. den Bedienungsanweisungen des  Dachgepäckträgers / der Dachbox bzw. der des Kraftfahrzeuges selbst  entnommen werden. Viele Hersteller weisen darauf hin, dass nicht  schneller als 130 km/h gefahren werden sollte. 

 ADAC, Juristische Zentrale


Mit ner guten Dachbox kannst du locker 160km/h fahren ohne das die Geräuschentwicklung zu hoch wird.


----------



## Zimutaal (16. März 2016)

*AW: Umstellung von Teleruten auf transportable Steckruten*

Ich habe eine Dachbox und ein Glas-Panoramadach. Wenn ich dann sehe, wie sehr die bei 120 wackelt (muss sie ja, wäre sie spröde, würde sie brechen) will ich gar nicht schneller fahren....


----------

